# Disc brakes on 65?



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Just bought my 65 about two weeks ago. In really good shape. First thing I want to do is make it a good driver. Already has power steering. I am considering installing a front wheel power disc brake conversion kit. Any thoughts or advice? All help will be appreciated.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Try Partsonline.com (POL), best priced kit uses all GM 70's off the shelf parts, easy install.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks, i'll check them out


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

BTDT....any '69-'72 A-body with disc brakes (Cutlass, Skylark, Chevelle, Tempest) will work. Did a '65 years back for a total cost of $90...this included spindles, discs, calipers, master cylinder, and combination valve. All from the boneyard. Factory stuff is cheap (if you can find it!), fits perfectly, and won't change or alter the handling and steering of the car. Or, you could simply get the spindles off of a '69-'72 and buy all the rest of the stuff at NAPA on the cheap. It's all common, standard stuff.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. Bought the kit from Summit Racing (through partsonline). Getting it installed tomorrow.


----------

